# Introduction



## SoWhenCanYouStart (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been suffering from irregular bowel movements, bloating and abdominal pains for several years. I am 23 years old and male.

Last summer I saw a doctor for the first time and she said my sympotms sound like IBS. I had a colonoscopy done which didn't show anything out of the ordinary.

I get episodes of bad abdominal cramps, specifically in the lower left part of my torso and all the way to the exit door. They usually last for about three days and are followed by some days of absolutely no problems. When I have my pains, I cannot sleep properly and sort of lucid dream (but not the fun kind where you can fly, more like the kind where your friends put a spider with wings on your head). I will wake up around 4am and won't be able to sleep, so I'll sit on the toilet for 30 minutes and just poop a little. Then it'll usually be somewhat okay and I can sleep again for another 2 hours, and then the pains are back. It sucks.

During the day, I tend to feel the pains less when I'm distracted. For a long time, this has led me to doubt myself and tell myself that I'm making the pains up. I've become more confident over the years and now what matters to me is the fact that I feel the pains, therefore they're real (Descartes anyone?). However, 90% of the time (when I'm having an episode) I will feel the pain, specifically in my lower abdomen and it'll distract me from work, keep me from relaxing and prevent me from doing the things I love.

My stool is quite gross during episodes and it almost seems as though it comes ouot before it's been fully processed. It's often green(ish) with mucus and I can see the food I ate still (this is new and quite weird). Other times it'll be really dark. I am colorblind and I can't differentiate between red, brown and green very well, so even though I've suspected before that I've had blood in my stool, I'm never sure (bet that's one you haven't considered before...).

One strange thing is also that there have been times when an episode was triggered by sex. 20 minutes after climaxing I would start feeling my abdomen cramp up and I would be in pain for days. It's really weird.

I have done all the tests at the doctor's and she told me that we've explored virtually everything they can do (which doesn't seem like much!). I just wish there were pills I could take to relieve the cramps. The irregular bowel movements are actually tolerable but the pains are what gets to me.

The reason I'm writing all this is because I feel desperate and alone. I am not seeing that this healthcare system I'm in will help me any more and I don't want to suffer from this for the rest of my life. I'm currently eating no wheat because everytime I do my intestines are louder than a plane engine and then I'm in three days of pandemonium. But even without wheat, I'm currently on the third day of an episode with no serious signs of improvement.

Is there anything you can tell me? Is this IBS? Does this sound like another condition, that's perhaps more specific? Is there any advice you can share?

I'd be truly grateful for any responses!

Thank you!


----------



## Haleymon (Feb 11, 2011)

I have had good results with ssri med. Paxil (paroxetine). 40 mg. daily dosage. Although many other sites recommend a dosage of 20mg I find that it is not effective for me but could be for others. I backed off to 30mg but started having problems again so I am back on 40mg again. It has been far more effective than any other useless ibs treatment I have tried to date. Been on paxil for about 8 years now.

62 year old male. ibs since middle school.

mh


----------



## SoWhenCanYouStart (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you i will check it out! Really appreciate your reply!


----------

